# Vom Foto zum Kunstwerk



## umek (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo Zusammen, 
in der unter aufgeführten URL sind 2 Bilder hinterlegt und ich habe 
schon verzweifelt nach einem Tut gesucht, bin aber wie Ihr seht nicht 
fündig geworden. Erschwert wird 
mir das Ganze, da ich absolut nicht weiss wie man den Stil/ die Richtung nennt. 
Ich gehe einfach mal stark davon aus das Photoshop Elements dazu in der Lage ist. 
Sei es mit einem Filter oder einer Konstellation aus evtl. 2-3 Filtern. 
Nun meine Frage an euch, weiss jemand wie man diese Art von Kunst nennt 
oder besser noch hat jemand evtl. ein Tipp oder sogar ein Tutorial für mich. 
Würde mich über jede Info in dieser Richtung freuen.


http://www.pounding-productionz.com/tutorials.de/sample.jpg


viele Gruesse&Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Consti (23. Juli 2004)

Einfachste Möglichkeit:

Verschiedene Pinsel nutzen, Neue Ebene Erstellen und darauf die Konturen nachzeichnen. Fertig!
Du müsstest dann selber entscheiden, was wichtig ist, und was du auf dem Bild nernachlässigen kannst!


----------



## Clubkatze (24. Juli 2004)

Also ich hab letzer Jahr zu Weihnachten sowas gebastelt  

Siehe hier:  http://img3.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img3&image=ale_ohneKopie.jpg

Dazu habe ich soweit ich mich erinnern kann den Zauberstab benutzt - markante Stellen im Gesicht markiert (--> ähnliches auswählen), kopiert und damit ne neue Datei erstellt, musste ausprobieren... teilweise kopiert er auch Teile mit die du nicht haben willst, aber dazu gibt´s ja noch das Radiergummi und den Pinsel - ggf. kannst du noch die Konturen füllen, aber wie gesagt: Ich weiß es nicht mehr ganz genau...Der Zauberstab war auf jeden Fall das Hauptwerkzeug!

Den Hintergund aus deinem Beispiel kann man dann ja je nach Geschmack malen!


----------



## VenoK (24. Juli 2004)

Am besten geht sowas mit Adobe Illustrator ... 
Da musste einfach nur die Vektor Punkte setzen, Farbe wählen und fertig.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (28. Juli 2004)

..ich würde auch eher auf ein Vektorprogramm zurückgreifen, allerdings wäre meine Wahl dann eher Freehand! 

..schon etwas älter, aber.. EGAL! ^^


----------



## nook (30. Juli 2004)

also...die Antwort ist ganz leicht:

Image -> Adjustment -> Threshold

oder auf Deutsch:

Bild -> Eigenschaften (?) -> Schwellenwert

Den Hintergrund kriegste wohl hin, oder?

Die Stilrichtung würde ich Pop-Art nennen


----------



## Clubkatze (30. Juli 2004)

*g* ...wieso einfach wenn´s auch kompliziert geht?


----------



## umek (6. August 2004)

Zunächst mal vielen Dank für den ganzen Support  ...
Das mit dem Schwellenwert ist eigentlich die schnellste Lösung, erzielt 
aber nicht immer den gewünschten Effekt, da es sehr stark von dem 
Bild abhängt. Ich wage fast zu bezweifeln das es das einfachste ist ... 
das Bild auf einer 2ten Ebene nachzuzeichnen. Wichtig ist mir dabei ... 
das man die Person als solches noch erkennt ... das mit dem Zauberstab 
sieht gut aus, allerdings hat der Zauberstab sich an einigen stellen etwas 
zu viel bedient, aber man erkennt die Person. naja ein präsentables 
Endergebnis kann ich leider noch nicht posten ... aber ich arbeite dran.

Pop-Art ist ein gutes Stichwort ... hier im Forum, wie ich festgestellt 
hab allerdings mehr als Comic vertreten. 

rgds umek

ps: Das mit den Vector Punkten hab ich noch nicht ganz gerafft. Vector Punkte
 setzen ist doch auch nichts anderes wie nachzeichnen oder?


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. August 2004)

Ich weiß leider auch nicht genau, was VenoK damit meint.
Allerdings denke ich, dass es auch auf ein Nachzeichnen
mit Pfaden hinausläuft. Das kannst du aber auch in Photoshop
ausprobieren.


----------



## umek (6. August 2004)

Photoshop (CS) schwinkt den Pfad aber nicht so schön. Im Illustrator 
malst du voll die krumme Wurst und lässt man die Maus los wird das 
ein richtig schöner Halbkreis. Als würdest du einen Bogen spannen. 
Hab mich jetzt gefragt ob es auch geht, irgendwo lustig Punkte 
zu setzten die später verbunden werden können und somit dann 
den Umriss darstellen. Aber das kann ja garnicht gehen, ... welcher 
Punkt wird denn dann mit welchem verbunden, so schlau ist Illustator 
dann glaub ich doch nicht. Aber das mit den Kurven geht mit Photoshop?
Wenn du jetzt weisst was ich damit sagen wollte ...


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. August 2004)

Hm, ich hoffe auch, dass ich verstanden habe, was du meinst  

Diese schönen geschwungenen Kurven kriegst du natürlich auch in 
Photoshop hin. Du musst nur vorher Eckpunkte festlegen und dann
später mit dem Punkt-umwandeln-Werkzeug die Kurven festlegen (siehe Anhang).
Und schon hast du die Konturen genauso nachgezeichnet wie du
es in Illustrator evtl. auch machen würdest.

Falls jetzt neue Fragen entstanden sind - immer her damit


----------



## umek (6. August 2004)

Cool! dazugelernt ... thx! 
Ist nicht exakt das was Illustrator da macht, denn da kommt dir der Pinsel 
schon fast vor wie ein Sauberstab. Aber irgendwo muss der Unterschied ja 
auch merkbar sein. Kann man auf dem Bild nicht ganz erkennen, aber du kannst 
halt ein halbkreis, sogar ziemlich zitterig malen, welcher sich dann in einen geschliffen Bogen verwandelt. Echt fein.
Hast mich aber verstanden. Aber da brech ich mir ein ab. 
Eine Frage hätte ich dann doch gleich noch.
Die Rundungen bekommt man wenn ich das richtig gemacht habe, nur durch 
ziehen an den Linien der Eckpunkte hin, ... richtig?


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. August 2004)

Genau, indem du mit dem Punkt-umwandeln-Werkzeug den Eckpunkt
"bearbeitest" entsteht eine Art Tangente (die Linie mit den "Anfassern"
oben und unten ), mit der du den Verlauf der Kurve bestimmen kannst.

Zum Thema "zitterig malen und trotzdem geschliffener Bogen":
Probiere mal den Freiform-Zeichenstift aus. In gewissen Maßen erhälst
du ein ähnliches Ergebnis.


----------



## umek (6. August 2004)

Ich glaub dann hast du mich jetzt erst verstanden ... umpf.
Aber noch besser ... arbeitet echt fast genauso ... ich bin beeindruckt. 
Sorry, ich bin noch nicht wirklich fit was die Möglichkeiten dieses Progammes 
betrifft ...  

gruss


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. August 2004)

Egal, hauptsache dir ist irgendwie geholfen.
Falls du dich noch ein wenig in die Materie "Photoshop"
einlesen willst, kann ich dir http://www.photozauber.de empfehlen.
Dort werden die nötigen Grundlagen anschaulich vermittelt.

In diesem Sinne - gute Nacht


----------



## umek (7. August 2004)

Jooooo vielen Dank! 
Werd mir früher oder später wohl ein Buch zulegen, wobei ich doch zweifel
da das Netz doch eine ganze Menge zu bieten hat. Problem ist nur die ständige 
Sucherrei. *coz* Aber nützt nix ....

Gute Nacht


----------



## Clubkatze (7. August 2004)

Nochmal was zum Zauberstab: Du hast gesagt das er sich n bissel zu viel bedient hat teilweise...da muss man sowohl rumprobieren bis man die richtige Stelle gefunden hat und mit den Toleranzwerten rumspielen - was mit bei der Zauberstabalternative gefällt, ist das das Bild hinterher noch recht realistisch aussieht, obwohl es auf viele Details verzichtet.

Ich hab mir ja letztens mal die Mühe gemacht n Tutorial zu übersetzen und mit meinen minimalen html Kenntnissen umgesetzt :-D, aber den Zweck erfüllt´s...könnte evtl. mit etwas abgeänderten Werten auch zu den gewünschten Ergebnissen führen! (ohne diesen ganzen Vektorkrams  )

http://home.tiscali.de/jonnyknoxville/tuts/zeichnen/zeichnen.html


----------



## umek (9. August 2004)

Das Bild sieht richtig gut aus! In schwarz-weiss gefällt mir das fast besser. 
Fast noch etwas viele Grautöne vertreten, aber den Feinschliff bekommt man 
dann sicher auch noch hin. Wie gezeichnet sieht es auf jeden fall aus. 
Ideal wären natürlich nur 4-5 Farbtöne die letztendlich in dem Bild vorkommen. 
Perfekt wären 2. (rein schwarz und rein weiss)
Ich spiel das mal durch ... 

Zunächst mal vielen Dank ... 
... weiter brinkt mich das auf jeden Fall ... 

gruss


----------



## BastiS (21. August 2004)

http://docs.xbe.ch/arch/mm/gfx/ps/articles/3/
hier ist ein tut vom foto -> comic


----------



## umek (25. August 2004)

Auch ein feines Ding! Was ich allerdings gesucht hab ist sowas (Warhol).
Problem ist irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht wirklich hin. Ist nicht so 
das ich kein Englisch kann, aber in diesem Fall haperts ein wenig. 
Zum einen verwirrt er mich weil er gleich 3 Abzüge macht, desweiteren 
ist es nicht wirklich übersichtlich strukturiert für jmd der noch nicht allzu 
PS-vertraut ist.


----------

